

Stealing from Arc: [+ _ 1] in Common Lisp - bradediger
http://www.bradediger.com/blog/2008/03/stealing_from_arc.html

======
bradediger
I'm new to Lisp, so naturally thought that readtable hacking would be fun. ;-)
Here's the result of porting Arc's anonymous function syntax to CL.

